# no human being is illegal.



## LilOlLady (Dec 12, 2012)

*NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.*
No human being is illegal is a slogan used by Illegal Aliens and immigration advocates, but it is incorrect. I should not be afraid to call someone who entered my country illegally and remain without the permission of my government an Illegal Alien because it offends them. Illegal Aliens offend me in my country and no one cares about me being offended?



> *
> Illegal Aliens and Illegal Immigrants*
> by Maeve Maddox
> The words alien and immigrant are not exactly interchangeable, but immigrant is perceived as having a more positive connotation than alien.
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 12, 2012)

You are correct. No one cares if you are offended


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 12, 2012)

an "immigrant" is an alien admitted to the U.S. as a lawful permanent resident. an "illegal alien" is one who entered the country illegally without permission or on a visa and over stayed.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 12, 2012)

TNHarley said:


> You are correct. No one cares if you are offended



No one would care if *your home was invaded *and you were offended either? You village idiot your country is being invaded and you don't care? If bed bugs and roaches invaded your home you probably would not be offended either.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 12, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct. No one cares if you are offended
> ...



Actually I do care. I care alot. I want all the fuckers gone. I just think you are an idiot. That post proves it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 12, 2012)

Acts are illegal.  People aren't illegal.   When people commit an illegal act, they don't become illegal, they become criminals.  The precise term is criminal alien, not illegal alien.


----------



## RightNorLeft (Dec 12, 2012)

Some are taking the original posters intent wrong..hes not advocating illegal immigrations he merely clarified the terms.
  Our country was built on lawful immigration, people entering our country  invited and following the law...whats happening at  the mexican border is not immigration its an assault and an invasion of our country. That our politicians created and are allowing to continue...for cheap labor and votes


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Acts are illegal.  People aren't illegal.   When people commit an illegal act, they don't become illegal, they become criminals.  The precise term is criminal alien, not illegal alien.



Either or.... It's all the same to me.

Deport the assholes and punish the idiots hiring them... Throw the damn book at them!


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 12, 2012)

yada said:


> Some are taking the original posters intent wrong..hes not advocating illegal immigrations he merely clarified the terms.
> Our country was built on lawful immigration, people entering our country  invited and following the law...whats happening at  the mexican border is not immigration its an assault and an invasion of our country. That our politicians created and are allowing to continue...for cheap labor and votes



Nahhh, the OP is just not very liked at times.

Just sayin


----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 12, 2012)

> Acts are illegal. People aren't illegal.



Are thieves thieves?  
Or should we be politically correct and call them,  People, that are just human, and want you stuff.   
terrorists?  Folk just expressing their ideals.
murders?   People, in need of anger management.
rapists?  Boys will be boys.

I say we continue to link people to their crimes, or extend the correctness to all people.  Like gun owners for instance:
Guns don't kill people, people kill people.  Correct?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 12, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> yada said:
> 
> 
> > Some are taking the original posters intent wrong..hes not advocating illegal immigrations he merely clarified the terms.
> ...



I figured her name meant she was a women


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> *NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.*
> No human being is illegal is a slogan used by Illegal Aliens and immigration advocates, but it is incorrect. I should not be afraid to call someone who entered my country illegally and remain without the permission of my government an Illegal Alien because it offends them. Illegal Aliens offend me in my country and no one cares about me being offended?






Well, no one cares about you personally because you are a crazy old bitch, but that's just you.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 12, 2012)

> NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL


Correct. There is no such thing as an illegal person. 



LilOlLady said:


> an "immigrant" is an alien admitted to the U.S. as a lawful permanent resident. an "illegal alien" is one who entered the country illegally without permission or on a visa and over stayed.



Incorrect. All persons are presumed innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. And all persons are entitled to due process of the law, as guaranteed by the 14th Amendment. Until such time as an undocumented immigrant is found guilty of being in the country illegally, he may not be singled out and subject to punitive measures. 



yada said:


> Some are taking the original posters intent wrong..hes not advocating illegal immigrations he merely clarified the terms.
> Our country was built on lawful immigration, people entering our country  invited and following the law...whats happening at  the mexican border is not immigration its an assault and an invasion of our country. That our politicians created and are allowing to continue...for cheap labor and votes



Actually not. It isnt until 1875 before we see legislation that might be remotely perceived as any type of immigration law, before that the United States had an open border policy. During the 1880s we see only exclusion acts aimed mostly at Asian immigrants, the border remained open for several more years. 

The first comprehensive immigration laws didnt come into effect until 1952 through 1965.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.*
> ...



I hate it when people enter my country illegally call themselves hard working immigrants who only want to take care of their families and steal jobs and lower wages and still identities of babies,  use false documents and trash neighborhood with gangs, drugs and grafitti, killed and rape more americans than terrorism and I am a *crazy old bitch *for not welcoming them into my home?


----------



## syrenn (Dec 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> *NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.*
> No human being is illegal is a slogan used by Illegal Aliens and immigration advocates, but it is incorrect. I should not be afraid to call someone who entered my country illegally and remain without the permission of my government an Illegal Alien because it offends them. Illegal Aliens offend me in my country and no one cares about me being offended?
> 
> 
> ...




how about we just call them* felons*


fuck um.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 13, 2012)

A 14 year old driving a car is an "illegal driver" If you don't want to be called an *"illegal alien*" stop entering the country illegally. Soon the democrats will be treating the *"I" word like the "N" word *and removed from Black Law Dictionary. 


> Soros group: *calling people "illegal" is "hate crime"*
> 
> First of all, calling a person "illegal" does not take away his humanity; it simply *describes the fact that he has broken the laws of the United States to enter our country illegally*. "Illegal" applies to any *lawbreaker,* and it does no good for a society to deny basic truths and try to pretend that "illegal" is not "illegal."
> 
> Soros group: calling people "illegal" is "hate crime"




Illegal immigration is a crime and that make illegal aliens criminals.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> A 14 year old driving a car is an "illegal driver" If you don't want to be called an *"illegal alien*" stop entering the country illegally. Soon the democrats will be treating the *"I" word like the "N" word *and *removed from Black Law Dictionary. *
> 
> 
> > Soros group: *calling people "illegal" is "hate crime"*
> ...



I agree YOU ALL will. Also the word freedom, constitution, fair and personal responsiblity. Or just make up your own loony versions


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 13, 2012)

*Court rules: Illegal aliens not really 'illegal'*

&#8220;[Federal law] declares an *alien&#8217;s unsanctioned entry into the United States to be a crime*. While Congress has *criminalized illegal entry *into this country, it has not made the *continued presence of an illegal alien in the United States a crime* unless the illegal alien has *previously been deported *and has again entered this country illegally,&#8221; the court opinion said. &#8220;[Federal law] makes it a felony for an alien who has been deported to thereafter reenter the United States or at anytime thereafter be found in the United States.&#8221;
Read more at Court rules: Illegal aliens not really &#8216;illegal&#8217; 


> Our immigration laws has to be rewritten and clarified to mean what they say. That's like say it a crime to break into a home but not a crime to be in the home?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...




No, you are a crazy old bitch because you have demonstrated here time and time again that you are a hateful old racist whose brain chemicals are woefully out of balance.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 13, 2012)

"No human is ilegal" is the lamest excuse for being an illegal aliens I've ever heard.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



When I hear things like this coming from you I know I am spot on target. Got you drawers in a wedgie and give you a booty itch.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 13, 2012)

Unkotare must be a old anchor baby. He cannot even put two rational sentences together.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...




Congratulations, crazy old bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 13, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare must be a old anchor baby. He cannot even put two rational sentences together.



Learn the language or get out of my country, you crazy old bitch.


----------



## Polk (Dec 14, 2012)

The Irish Ram said:


> > Acts are illegal. People aren't illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thieves are thieves, but what would be analogous to this situation is calling thieves theft.


----------



## Polk (Dec 14, 2012)

syrenn said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.*
> ...



"Felons" refer to people who have committed felonies. "Illegal immigrants" haven't even committed a misdemeanor.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> *&#8220;NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.&#8221;*
> &#8220;No human being is illegal&#8221; is a slogan used by Illegal Aliens and immigration advocates, but it is incorrect. I should not be afraid to call someone who entered my country illegally and remain without the permission of my government an Illegal Alien because it offends them. Illegal Aliens offend me in my country and no one cares about me being offended?


I understand you. And it is not only the illegal aliens. They are everywhere and if you don´t like that, you are evil. And they hate us because they are too dumb to make their own country a nice place. The sooner they disappear the better.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare must be a old anchor baby. He cannot even put two rational sentences together.
> ...


I was sure it is Tourette and I guess I am right


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.*
> ...





What do you mean "And it is not only the illegal aliens"?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



English is obviously not your first language, so you get a little more leeway on that than the crazy old bitch. You do NOT get any leeway in playing the apologist for murderous regimes, however.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> What do you mean "And it is not only the illegal aliens"?


I mean just because an alien is legal it does not make him a good alien.





Unkotare said:


> English is obviously not your first language, so you get a little more leeway on that than the crazy old bitch. You do NOT get any leeway in playing the apologist for murderous regimes, however.


You don´t know Tourette syndrome? It is a disease, which can make you insult people. e.g.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean "And it is not only the illegal aliens"?
> ...






You mean you are opposed to immigration in general?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> You don´t know Tourette syndrome? It is a disease, which can make you insult people. e.g.




No, it does not "make you insult people," you idiot.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You mean you are opposed to immigration in general?


I mean we don´t need migrants when we have millions of unemployed. We don´t need criminal migrants or migrants who do hate us.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You mean you are opposed to immigration in general?
> ...



Who is "we"? Are you German or what?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> [
> Who is "we"? Are you German or what?


We is all western peoples. And sure, I am German. Any problems?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




"All Western peoples" does NOT grant you license to speak for America in any way, shape, or fashion. Don't forget it.


And try to remember that East Germany is no more, however painful that realization is for you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> "All Western peoples" does NOT grant you license to speak for America in any way, shape, or fashion. Don't forget it.
> 
> 
> And try to remember that East Germany is no more, however painful that realization is for you.


Also the US do not need more immigrants. Less immigrants are better.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b-lLIRmZoE]Ost Berlin April 1989 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "All Western peoples" does NOT grant you license to speak for America in any way, shape, or fashion. Don't forget it.
> ...





And just who the hell are you to say that, chump? It seems pretty clear you don't understand the first thing about the US. Anyway, don't you have enough to worry about hating and fearing Turks? Keep your nose out of our business.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> And just who the hell are you to say that, chump? It seems pretty clear you don't understand the first thing about the US. Anyway, don't you have enough to worry about hating and fearing Turks?


No, there is enough leeway to show you, what´s wrong with your country 





Unkotare said:


> Keep your nose out of our business.


You as American ain´t really saying that to a non-American.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Keep your nose out of our business.
> ...




I'm saying it to you, chump. Make a note of it.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > And just who the hell are you to say that, chump? It seems pretty clear you don't understand the first thing about the US. Anyway, don't you have enough to worry about hating and fearing Turks?
> ...





You get your own shit together (including getting over your infatuation with murderous dictators) and then we'll talk.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> I'm saying it to you, chump. Make a note of it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You get your own shit together (including getting over your infatuation with murderous dictators) and then we'll talk.


It wasn´t an accusation. It is your problem, when your people, culture and values are being destroyed, but I don´t like it. What´s left of the good old USA in some decades?


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Acts are illegal.  People aren't illegal.   When people commit an illegal act, they don't become illegal, they become criminals.  The precise term is criminal alien, not illegal alien.


Ummmmm you just went against the politcally correct police, and now you shall PAY....LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "All Western peoples" does NOT grant you license to speak for America in any way, shape, or fashion. Don't forget it.
> ...


It may help to put these idle teens or young adults to doing something like working, besides going to elementory schools and blowing away children and teachers like they have been doing lately..... How are these violent video games working out for us now in this nation, along with these evil Hellish shows or movies they have un-ending access to now ? I mean we have simulaters to train combat forces how to kill their enemies, and we have simulaters to train people how to fly airliners (into buildings?), and now we have simulater games that teach people how to just spray innocent people down with asault weapons of ones choosing (while laughing), then you take that and couple it with the ingriedients of being caught like a minks in a trap, and with with no thinking that it can ever escape it (no hope or future), well we are going to get one of two things in the situation, either the mink chews it's own leg off or it comes out swinging and biting if he gets loose finally, and there still is no hope.

Note the age of these killers, and then do the freakin math formula's on them...It's and eye opener, but money rules with corporations and hollywood, and the government has been idiots in it all, so we get what we get now in which is plenty of cover ups and lies until the next killings happen.

How about mandatory military service for anyone ages 17 to 25 for 2 years + basic for starters, and then lets go back to breaking their screwed up spirit in which they have developed, and replacing it with one that is respectable, honest, clean and trained in being a real man, instead of a punk.

Take the gloves off in the military, and go back to developing men instead of girls. It disgust me how the military is now, and where it is going. Kidding me right ? Oooh Rahh sempify..............................

Ummmm what is the purpose of the video ? What is it that you are trying to say with it ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> It may help to put these idle teens or young adults to doing something like working, besides going to elementory schools and blowing away children and teachers like they have been doing lately..... How are these violent video games working out for us now in this nation, along with these evil Hellish shows or movies they have un-ending access to now ? I mean we have simulaters to train combat forces how to kill their enemies, and we have simulaters to train people how to fly airliners (into buildings?), and now we have simulater games that teach people how to just spray innocent people down with asault weapons of ones choosing (while laughing), then you take that and couple it with the ingriedients of being caught like a minks in a trap, and with with no thinking that it can ever escape it (no hope or future), well we are going to get one of two things in the situation, either the mink chews it's own leg off or it comes out swinging and biting if he gets loose finally, and there still is no hope.
> 
> Note the age of these killers, and then do the freakin math formula's on them...It's and eye opener, but money rules with corporations and hollywood, and the government has been idiots in it all, so we get what we get now in which is plenty of cover ups and lies until the next killings happen.
> 
> ...


Yes, the newest happenigs are shocking. But we should not make the mistake to pick something out and make it responsible for that. Like Videogames. Do they really make people kill people? The history killing sprees is older than the history of videogames.
I think it is the whole thing what makes us crazy. We tolerate crime, even propagate it as unavoidable part of freedom. And violence is the preferred tool of choice, not only in videogames, but also in the white house. And you have a big share of people who live in hell. We have documentations here on TV, which show Detroit e.g. Heavily armed gangs shoot people by daylight.

As for the army I strongly recommend compulsory military service. But with an educational component. The US Army had a drug propblem in times of compulsory military service. Put the drug addicts together, send them far away and let them come back until they are clean.
Look: Assange said in an interview, that US soldiers boast of their killings in Iraq. "Hey I got 30". And I think you know the video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=witf-K2EAYs&feature=player_detailpage]Video Wikileaks U.S. helicopter killing 12 Iraqi civilians - YouTube[/ame]





beagle9 said:


> Ummmm what is the purpose of the video ? What is it that you are trying to say with it ?


It shows a peaceful environment, where children can play outside without drug dealers, murders, rapers and other criminals. Becomes rare also in Germany.


----------



## beagle9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > It may help to put these idle teens or young adults to doing something like working, besides going to elementory schools and blowing away children and teachers like they have been doing lately..... How are these violent video games working out for us now in this nation, along with these evil Hellish shows or movies they have un-ending access to now ? I mean we have simulaters to train combat forces how to kill their enemies, and we have simulaters to train people how to fly airliners (into buildings?), and now we have simulater games that teach people how to just spray innocent people down with asault weapons of ones choosing (while laughing), then you take that and couple it with the ingriedients of being caught like a minks in a trap, and with with no thinking that it can ever escape it (no hope or future), well we are going to get one of two things in the situation, either the mink chews it's own leg off or it comes out swinging and biting if he gets loose finally, and there still is no hope.
> ...


I just know that if I were the leader of this nation,  I would be putting every young adult not working or not in school (quit) from the ages of 17 to 25 in the military as a mandatory service for 2 years + basic.

There is no way that these young men would be sitting around doing nothing but thinking, and then thinking about all the wrong things in life. Yes the education would be a must also if they don't have it, and then a skill of some sort should be taught to them as well. Think about it, we do this for prisoners, but we won't do it for those who are more easily saved than a prisoner at that point ?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 15, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> I just know that if I were the leader of this nation,  I would be putting every young adult not working or not in school (quit) from the ages of 17 to 25 in the military as a mandatory service for 2 years + basic.




I don't think those responsible for training and maintaining the greatest military in the world would appreciate that idea very much.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 15, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *&#8220;NO HUMAN BEING IS ILLEGAL.&#8221;*
> ...



Aren't you a gentleman? No one cares?  That&#8217;s rather judgmental. What would lead you to that scientific conclusion, Mr. Spock? I have read numerous posts on the USMB by folks like you,  and it never ceases
to amaze me  how oblivious  human beings can be sometimes. Chumps like you deny global warming or pretend guns are good for American society. People  with your mentality refused to understand what a criminal GW Bush was and voted for him AFTER he invaded Iraq...Yah people like you, kiddo. Illegal aliens are bad. And don&#8217;t give me that thunderstruck deer-in-the-headlights stupefied  &#8220;What the hell am I talking about&#8221;crapolla.  Don&#8217;t play stupid. You are just one more poor self deluded fool on this board.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2012)

beagle9 said:


> I just know that if I were the leader of this nation,  I would be putting every young adult not working or not in school (quit) from the ages of 17 to 25 in the military as a mandatory service for 2 years + basic.
> 
> There is no way that these young men would be sitting around doing nothing but thinking, and then thinking about all the wrong things in life. Yes the education would be a must also if they don't have it, and then a skill of some sort should be taught to them as well. Think about it, we do this for prisoners, but we won't do it for those who are more easily saved than a prisoner at that point ?


Good idea. I laso said so. They also learn responsibleness.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 15, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I just know that if I were the leader of this nation,  *I would be putting every young adult not working* or not in school (quit) from the ages of 17 to 25 in the military as a mandatory service for 2 years + basic.
> ...



You got a lot of nerve. Young men are in the militray and dying. They are in school and they are working. If you were the leader of this nation, Congress would not let you do anything with or for young men. Putting down young men like that, you must be a right wing nut. The ones that are not doing nothing, you had better leave them the fuck alone. Reason most young men are not working is because there are no jobs. They are taken by illegal aliens or sent to China or India.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 17, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> You got a lot of nerve. Young men are in the militray and dying. They are in school and they are working. If you were the leader of this nation, Congress would not let you do anything with or for young men. Putting down young men like that, you must be a right wing nut. The ones that are not doing nothing, you had better leave them the fuck alone. Reason most young men are not working is because there are no jobs. They are taken by illegal aliens or sent to China or India.


Doing the compulsory military service does not mean to be sent to war. It does not mean to put down men but to build them up.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2012)

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKKa_OlSXgQ&feature=relmfu]Ron Burgundy - It&#39;s Science - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2012)

MaryL said:


> I have read numerous posts on the USMB by folks like you,  and it never ceases
> to amaze me  how oblivious  human beings can be sometimes. Chumps like you deny global warming or pretend guns are good for American society. People  with your mentality refused to understand what a criminal GW Bush was and voted for him AFTER he invaded Iraq...Yah people like you, kiddo. Illegal aliens are bad. And dont give me that thunderstruck deer-in-the-headlights stupefied  What the hell am I talking aboutcrapolla.  Dont play stupid. You are just one more poor self deluded fool on this board.




Any other lefty emoting you'd like to do over TOPICS COMPLETELY UNRELATED TO THIS THREAD, as long as you've already got your heart out on your sleeve like that? Are you really upset because you too are a crazy bitch and you don't like seeing your fellow crazy bitch called just what she is? Are you also a racist like she is? I hope not. If you've seen anyone here suggest that illegal immigration is NOT a problem, you let me know. Until then:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vihBFS3WM0c]Ron Burgundy - You Are A Smelly Pirate Hooker. Why Don&#39;t You Go Back To...Whore Island? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I have read numerous posts on the USMB by folks like you,  and it never ceases
> ...



You're still being a fucking moron, I see.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG5bF8FcZuo]Ron Burgundy - Knights of Columbus That Hurts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 18, 2012)

*There is no such thing as an "illegal person".​*


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> *There is no such thing as an "illegal person".​*


There is. But by the way:
If you want more by all means, you can have our scum. Maybe you change your opinion when they live in your neighborhood now...


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





If you don't care, Unkotare, why the fuck are you here responding to my post? As usually.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> *There is no such thing as an "illegal person".​*



llegal aliens are people that enter the country illlegally and remain in the country illegally.
So a 14 year driver without a driver's license is an "undocumented driver?" 
NOW Mexicans want to change the English language and eliminate the "i" word from the English vocabulary.
The Federal Immigration and Nationality Act make people who enter the coutnry without permission "illegal aliens."

"Lose the "Illegal immigrant" because it unfairly criminalize people?" Illegal immigration is a crime and that make illegal aliens criminals. 
*extranjeros ilegales*


----------



## Papawx3 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think it's funny that some people think it's unwise to try to round up 30 million illegal aliens to ship them back to Mexico.   But they do think it's feasible to confiscate 250 million privately owned weapons from it's law abiding owners so that they can be shipped to the same place.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 18, 2012)

*Section 1325. Improper entry by alien*

(a) Improper time or place; avoidance of examination or inspection; misrepresentation and concealment of facts
*Any alien *who (1) enters or attempts to enter the United States at any time or place other than as designated by immigration officers, or (2) eludes examination or inspection by immigration officers, or (3) attempts to enter or obtains entry to the United States by a willfully false or misleading representation or the willful concealment of a material fact, shall, for the first commission of any such offense, *be fined under title 18 or imprisoned not more than 6 months*, or both, and, for a subsequent commission of any such offense, be fined under title 18, or* imprisoned not more than 2 years*, or both.

(b) Improper time or place; civil penalties Any alien who is apprehended while entering (or attempting to enter) the United States at a time or place other than as designated by immigration officers shall be subject to a civil penalty of -

(1) at least $50 and not more than $250 for each such entry (or attempted entry); or 
(2) twice the amount specified in paragraph (1) in the case of an alien who has been previously subject to a civil penalty under this subsection. 
Civil penalties under this subsection are in addition to, and not in lieu of, *any criminal *or other civil penalties that may be imposed.

(c) *Marriage fraud* Any individual who knowingly enters into a marriage for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be *imprisoned for not more than 5 years*, or fined not more than *$250,000, or both.*
(d) Immigration-related entrepreneurship fraud Any individual who knowingly establishes a commercial enterprise for the purpose of evading any provision of the immigration laws shall be *imprisoned for not more than 5 years, fined in accordance with title 18, or both*.


> Sound llike fucking criminals to me.


----------



## LilOlLady (Dec 18, 2012)

Papawx3 said:


> I think it's funny that some people think it's unwise to try to round up 30 million illegal aliens to ship them back to Mexico.   But they do think it's feasible to confiscate* 250 million privately owned weapons *from it's *law abiding owners* so that they can be shipped to the same place.





Are you crazy? The reason is the shooter's mother was a "law abiding" citizen and her guns did not protect her or 21 children, including her own. 
NO one wants to take guns away, but bullets.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > *There is no such thing as an "illegal person".​*
> ...




No, we don't want YOU.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




That would be "as usual," you illiterate old broad.


----------



## William Joyce (Dec 18, 2012)

loinboy said:


> *There is no such thing as an "illegal person".​*



There is a such thing as a person whose immigration status is ILLEGAL.  This is an ongoing condition until such time as they leave the fucking country.  Hence, illegal alien.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 18, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> No, we don't want YOU.


So you prefer the criminal, who robs and kills you. So be it.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 18, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No, we don't want YOU.
> ...



You miss the point, chump. You ARE the scum.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> You miss the point, chump. You ARE the scum.


What point? You have none. And I think you are full of shit. It seems that the American people has to get rid of people like you, before it can address the problems


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You miss the point, chump. You ARE the scum.
> ...



When you become a US citizen you can have one damn thing to say about it, and not a moment before, Dieter.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> When you become a US citizen you can have one damn thing to say about it, and not a moment before, Dieter.


You just provoke it...


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2012)

Papawx3 said:


> I think it's funny that some people think it's unwise to try to round up 30 million illegal aliens to ship them back to Mexico.   But they do think it's feasible to confiscate 250 million privately owned weapons from it's law abiding owners so that they can be shipped to the same place.



Excellent point.

However, recently I've heard that more illegals are heading back to Mexico these days than sneaking in because of our sucking economy. They actually have it better back in Mexico than here.

So why did the kenyan have so much Hispanic support when indirectly he's driving them out of the country?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > When you become a US citizen you can have one damn thing to say about it, and not a moment before, Dieter.
> ...




Are you still talking, Dieter?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

007 said:


> Papawx3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's funny that some people think it's unwise to try to round up 30 million illegal aliens to ship them back to Mexico.   But they do think it's feasible to confiscate 250 million privately owned weapons from it's law abiding owners so that they can be shipped to the same place.
> ...



Because the media was highly motivated and united in their goal.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Are you still talking, Dieter?


You are a crazy freak. Not serious.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Dauwwnce, Dieter, dauwwnce!


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Dauwwnce, Dieter, dauwwnce!


Sorry, but your application for a job as my pet was rejected.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dauwwnce, Dieter, dauwwnce!
> ...




Dieter, you have many cigarrettes to smoke and many black turtleneck sweaters to wear. Perspire into your sweater as you dauwwnce, Dieter!


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Dieter, you have many cigarrettes to smoke and many black turtleneck sweaters to wear. Perspire into your sweater as you dauwwnce, Dieter!


Now you are going really mad.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dieter, you have many cigarrettes to smoke and many black turtleneck sweaters to wear. Perspire into your sweater as you dauwwnce, Dieter!
> ...





Dieter, your black turtleneck sweater hides your perspiration as you dauwwnce, but it cannot hide your despair over a world that has left you behind. The stench of existential angst hangs over you like the smell of Turkish food and American beer on your breath at 4am, Dieter. Dauwwnce the pain away, Dieter, dauwwnce!


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Dieter, your black turtleneck sweater hides your perspiration as you dauwwnce, but it cannot hide your despair over a world that has left you behind. The stench of existential angst hangs over you like the smell of Turkish food and American beer on your breath at 4am, Dieter. Dauwwnce the pain away, Dieter, dauwwnce!


Schwachkopf.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay6N33y_UG4]Mke Myers: Kurt & Dieter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 19, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Mke Myers: Kurt & Dieter - YouTube


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 19, 2012)

007 said:


> So why did the kenyan have so much Hispanic support when indirectly he's driving them out of the country?


Because republican's really, really, suck!

Who wants to belong to a club that's nothing but a bunch of old white guys that could care less about anyone of color?  Just because they control 80% of the country's cash flow, doesn't mean they control 99% of the population's political will.  They will go the way of the Whigs after their members get voted out of each successive election.  Then the dems will soon follow.  Reps and dems are flip-sides of the same coin.


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2012)

loinboy said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > So why did the kenyan have so much Hispanic support when indirectly he's driving them out of the country?
> ...



Yeah... right... you ignorant, racist, discriminating fuck.

Go soak your head in a barrel of shit.

Moron.


----------



## Papawx3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## LilOlLady (Jan 4, 2013)

Ilegal alien describes a* condition of a person in the country illegally *and not the person per se. Illegal aliens *dehumanize themselves *when they *break the law and enter the country illegally *and use *stolen or false documents *to work illegally. One come do not negate other crimes. Illegal immigration lead to a multitude of crimes. Repeat enterers are FELONS. FELONS are criminals. We do not fine and imprison people who are not criminals.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 4, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Ilegal alien describes a* condition of a person in the country illegally *and not the person per se. Illegal aliens *dehumanize themselves *when they *break the law and enter the country illegally *and use *stolen or false documents *to work illegally. One come do not negate other crimes. Illegal immigration lead to a multitude of crimes. Repeat enterers are FELONS. FELONS are criminals. We do not fine and imprison people who are not criminals.




Learn English or we'll deport YOU, ya crazy old bitch.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jan 13, 2013)

If the 14th amendment is found not to apply to anchor babies wouldn't that make them *"illegal?"*


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> If the 14th amendment is found not to apply to anchor babies wouldn't that make them *"illegal?"*




You mean 'US Citizens,' LilOlbitch.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 13, 2013)

Come on LOL. Quit parsing words to try to make a political point. It seems we can't get a straight sentence out of the left these days. Every freaking country in the world has well defined borders. Try entering any country in Europe or (God forbid) North Korea without the proper paperwork and you won't get a chance to be "illegal", you will be slapped in jail as a criminal.


----------

